# Hut Cuisine - One Day Workshop



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Beginner and seasoned hut enthusiasts alike experience moments when meal planning for trips can be more of a chore than a treat. Since you've already turned your mind away from groomers - free your mind about your meals, too, and get inspired by delicious dishes that can be packed without breaking your back. Move away from traditional pastas and dehydrated packets and 'wow' fellow hut mates with dishes that can easily be prepared over the wood stove while still having fun. We'll provide menu options, recipes, and great tips for quick and easy hut trip meals. Join instructor Kate Wilson in the kitchen along with our friends from Alpine Sports and cook up some new back country ideas and traditions.

*Menu:* _Southwest Skirt Steak with Fajita-style Vegetables; Skillet Cornbread; Breakfast Burritos; Chocolate Chili Brownies; Snow Margaritas; Pasta Puttanesca; Snack ideas & more._


..:: ABC Signup.com ::..


----------

